# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  ahh! I feel better now (ubuntu women)

## Umaibuntu

I did not realise there so many ubuntu women. I feel little better now knowing I am not alone. :Wave:

----------


## vikigal

Thank you for your thread about only unbuntu girl. I would not have found this section otherwise. I just had not thought about it, but this is good.

----------


## fiona-conn

*chuckle*

'Allo, another lass here. *waves*

----------


## Denestria

Greetings!  :Cool:

----------


## Nixie Pixel

So there are others out there!  Great!

The ratio is pretty low, I think, but more power to us =-D

----------


## bapoumba

Welcome !

----------


## trksh22

Hello! I am embrarassed to say that I never noticed this section either!

----------


## KerryLB

Hello there, all you other ladies!   :Wave:

----------


## Little Bit

I didn't know this was here either until I saw a link to it in the Cafe. Thanks to Angel for the link!

Amy

----------


## pony

Hi!

I didn't know it was here either. I don't know much about computers yet so I was always searching for something to talk about on Ubuntu Forums. So one day my dad said, "There is a part on here for girls." So I started coming here.

----------


## vinutux

Gender equality.....need ubuntu men....ha ha ha

----------


## elizabeth

> Gender equality.....need ubuntu men....ha ha ha


There is an #ubuntu-men registered on freenode that you're welcome to join. 

Men don't historically have sex-related challenges within the tech industry and community though, so last I checked the channel was empty and no real project had been built up around it.

----------


## Sef

No need to keep open since the OP has been informed of options.

----------

